# bearded dragon



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

I just bought a 29 Gal tank, is this OK to use for 1 Juv dragon for a few months untill I MAKE a large enclosure?

It's 18" tall so I am going to put a piece of drift wood under ther UV light and a piece of black slate under the basking light...

I plan on using reptisand or what ever it's called from petco.

sound good?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, you will be fine


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya hell be good. just took mine out of a 15 gal when he was at a foot to move him to his new 65 gal

ps how big of a tank are you makeing and what out of?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> how big of a tank are you makeing and what out of?


Something along these lines... 
Link = Timeless Spirit Enclosure


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats prety cool i wish i could make something like that

well goodluck on building it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

will work but dude.... NO SAND- when using any type of susbstrate with a beardie you are risking impaction... the dragon will get sand in its stomach and it will build up causing blockage and death- dont do it dont try it--- is it a for sure thing that it will happen? no, but no sense in even risking it.... i had my little beardie on thos crushed walnut shells, and even tho the bag says they are harmless even if swallowed is completely incorrect as i found out! go to walmart or whatever and buy a cheap roll of shelf liner and just cut a piece to fit the bottom of your tank- its real easy to clean and gets pretty comical when your dragon starts sliding all over while trying to catch crickets... trust me on this one


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I've used Playsand from the beginning and have never had any problems whatsoever. It's also not dirty in the least. My girls stay clean just fine. Besides, if you mist them every day that also does a good job of getting any minute dust off them.
> 
> On the other hand, we've tried Vita-Sand and hated it because it was so dusty. Every time we sifted it would raise this massive cloud of dust that we ended up inhaling. Also, I don't like the fact that with that sort of substrate, you have no way of controlling the calcium intake of your animal.
> 
> ...


Anyhow here are the pictures...I believe he is a red sandfire morph


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think some sands are ok but not all


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

When I was keeping beardies either had them on calci sand or rabbit pellets have heard bird seed makes good substrate as well


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys do it your way ill do it mine... i had mine on sand for about 3-5 days- i then noticed she was geting some of it in her mouth when chasing crickets and missing- all im saying is that when you use a substrate like sand you ARE risking impaction and death... when you put the dragon on a flat surface like i have now there is NO risk- its your choice and your dragon..... oh yeah and dont go by what the package says, they just want to sell their sh*t


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Well dont keep them anymore but I have never had any probs with sand mine would breed in the tank they were in full of sand. Yes impaction can happen but not in my case.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I had my dragon for 6 and a half years with different brands of sand substrate. I do believe some even aided in the digestion process.

Many serious dragon hobbyists use diff types of sand substrates.

I've also seen rabit liner or w/e used, and eaten.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

actually i visit a large forum for dragon hobbyists and if you go over there and mention sand you basically get kicked off the board- all im saying is if you have a dragon on sand(especially a young one) there IS a risk of impaction... if your dragon is kept on a flat surface(shelf liner, tile, etc) there is NO risk--- you may have kept a dragon successfully on sand but your STILL risking impaction.... which can lead to death


----------

